# Gentoo Catalyst

## antonellocaroli

Ciao, qualcuno che sa come funziona Catalyst?

Lo scopo sarebbe creare una stage3 con qualche Software in piú e alcuni file di configurazione personalizzati, da poter distribuire e installare tramite uno script.

Praticamente come fa GentooStudio https://gentoostudio.org/?page_id=2

Solo che di Catalyst non ci ho capito molto.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

La guida l'hai gia' vista?

Purtroppo non l'ho mai usato e non saprei dirti di piu'

----------

## antonellocaroli

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> La guida l'hai gia' vista?
> 
> Purtroppo non l'ho mai usato e non saprei dirti di piu'

 

Grazie Fedeliallaline,

si avevo visto...ma non ho capito propio bene come funziona...

intanto googlo

----------

## antonellocaroli

Ho iniziato a capire piú o meno come funziona, grazie anche all´autore di gentoostudio che mi ha dato un po di dritte.

Ma giá al primo stage sono icappato in uno intoppo

```
* Initializing /tmp/stage1root/lib as a symlink

 * Initializing /tmp/stage1root/usr/lib as a symlink

 * Initializing /tmp/stage1root/usr/local/lib as a symlink

 * You should reboot the system now to get /run mounted with tmpfs!

emerge --quiet --usepkg --buildpkg --newuse --oneshot sys-devel/libtool app-shells/bash:0 sys-apps/less app-arch/xz-utils sys-devel/make sys-devel/bison sys-apps/grep app-arch/gzip virtual/editor sys-apps/sed net-misc/wget sys-apps/net-tools sys-devel/gcc net-misc/rsync virtual/libc app-arch/tar sys-devel/gettext sys-apps/diffutils sys-apps/file sys-devel/gnuconfig sys-apps/gawk sys-apps/coreutils sys-devel/patch sys-devel/automake virtual/shadow virtual/pkgconfig sys-devel/flex sys-devel/autoconf sys-apps/which sys-apps/makedev sys-apps/baselayout app-arch/bzip2 sys-apps/findutils virtual/package-manager virtual/os-headers sys-devel/binutils

!!! Section 'gallifrey' in repos.conf has location attribute set to nonexistent directory: '/var/lib/layman/gallifrey'

!!! Section 'lmiphay' in repos.conf has location attribute set to nonexistent directory: '/var/lib/layman/lmiphay'

[ebuild  rR   ] app-arch/bzip2-1.0.6-r8 [1.0.6-r8]

[ebuild  N    ] sys-libs/ncurses-6.0-r1 to /tmp/stage1root/

[ebuild  N    ] app-arch/bzip2-1.0.6-r8 to /tmp/stage1root/

[ebuild  N    ] virtual/libiconv-0-r2 to /tmp/stage1root/

[ebuild  N    ] virtual/libintl-0-r2 to /tmp/stage1root/

[ebuild  N    ] sys-devel/gnuconfig-20161104 to /tmp/stage1root/

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/gentoo-functions-0.12 to /tmp/stage1root/

[ebuild  N    ] dev-lang/python-exec-2.4.4 to /tmp/stage1root/

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/sed-4.2.2 to /tmp/stage1root/

[ebuild  N    ] app-arch/tar-1.29-r1 to /tmp/stage1root/

[ebuild  N    ] sys-libs/timezone-data-2017a to /tmp/stage1root/

[ebuild  N    ] sys-devel/gcc-config-1.7.3 to /tmp/stage1root/

[ebuild  N    ] app-misc/editor-wrapper-4 to /tmp/stage1root/

[ebuild  N    ] sys-devel/make-4.2.1 to /tmp/stage1root/

[ebuild  N    ] app-arch/gzip-1.8 to /tmp/stage1root/

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/gawk-4.1.3 to /tmp/stage1root/

[ebuild  N    ] sys-devel/patch-2.7.5 to /tmp/stage1root/

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/which-2.21 to /tmp/stage1root/

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/baselayout-2.3 to /tmp/stage1root/

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/findutils-4.6.0-r1 to /tmp/stage1root/

[ebuild  N    ] sys-devel/autoconf-wrapper-13 to /tmp/stage1root/

[ebuild  N    ] sys-devel/automake-wrapper-10 to /tmp/stage1root/

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/makedev-3.23.1 to /tmp/stage1root/

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/coreutils-8.25 to /tmp/stage1root/

[ebuild  N    ] sys-devel/binutils-config-5-r3 to /tmp/stage1root/

[ebuild  N    ] app-misc/pax-utils-1.1.7 to /tmp/stage1root/

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/less-487 to /tmp/stage1root/

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/net-tools-1.60_p20160215155418 to /tmp/stage1root/

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/diffutils-3.5 to /tmp/stage1root/

[ebuild  N    ] sys-devel/m4-1.4.17 to /tmp/stage1root/

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/libltdl-2.4.6 to /tmp/stage1root/

[ebuild  rR   ] sys-libs/zlib-1.2.11 [1.2.11]

[ebuild  N    ] sys-libs/zlib-1.2.11 to /tmp/stage1root/

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/gmp-6.1.0 to /tmp/stage1root/

[ebuild  N    ] app-arch/xz-utils-5.2.3 to /tmp/stage1root/

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/file-5.31 to /tmp/stage1root/

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/popt-1.16-r2 to /tmp/stage1root/

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/shadow-4.5 to /tmp/stage1root/

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/sandbox-2.10-r3 to /tmp/stage1root/

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/libffi-3.2.1 to /tmp/stage1root/

[ebuild  N    ] dev-util/pkgconfig-0.28-r2 to /tmp/stage1root/

[ebuild  N    ] sys-devel/bison-3.0.4-r1 to /tmp/stage1root/

[ebuild  N    ] sys-devel/flex-2.6.1 to /tmp/stage1root/

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/mpfr-3.1.3_p4 to /tmp/stage1root/

[ebuild  N    ] virtual/libffi-3.0.13-r1 to /tmp/stage1root/

[ebuild  N    ] virtual/shadow-0 to /tmp/stage1root/

[ebuild  N    ] sys-devel/binutils-2.28.1 to /tmp/stage1root/

[ebuild  N    ] virtual/pkgconfig-0-r1 to /tmp/stage1root/

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/mpc-1.0.2-r1 to /tmp/stage1root/

[ebuild  N    ] app-admin/eselect-1.4.8 to /tmp/stage1root/

[ebuild  N    ] app-eselect/eselect-python-20160516 to /tmp/stage1root/

[ebuild  N    ] sys-kernel/linux-headers-4.4 to /tmp/stage1root/

[ebuild  N    ] virtual/os-headers-0 to /tmp/stage1root/

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/expat-2.2.1 to /tmp/stage1root/

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/iniparser-3.1-r1 to /tmp/stage1root/

[ebuild  N    ] app-portage/portage-utils-0.62 to /tmp/stage1root/

[ebuild  N    ] dev-lang/perl-5.24.1-r2 to /tmp/stage1root/

[ebuild  N    ] virtual/perl-Data-Dumper-2.160.0-r1 to /tmp/stage1root/

[ebuild  N    ] virtual/perl-Test-Harness-3.360.100_rc-r2 to /tmp/stage1root/

[ebuild  N    ] perl-core/File-Temp-0.230.400-r1 to /tmp/stage1root/

[ebuild  N    ] virtual/perl-File-Temp-0.230.400-r5 to /tmp/stage1root/

[ebuild  N    ] perl-core/File-Path-2.130.0 to /tmp/stage1root/

[ebuild  N    ] virtual/perl-File-Path-2.130.0 to /tmp/stage1root/

[ebuild  N    ] sys-devel/autoconf-2.69 to /tmp/stage1root/

[ebuild  N    ] sys-devel/automake-1.15-r2 to /tmp/stage1root/

[ebuild  N    ] sys-devel/libtool-2.4.6-r3 to /tmp/stage1root/

[ebuild  N    ] sys-libs/glibc-2.23-r4 to /tmp/stage1root/

[ebuild  N    ] sys-libs/readline-6.3_p8-r3 to /tmp/stage1root/

[ebuild  N    ] app-shells/bash-4.3_p48-r1 to /tmp/stage1root/

[ebuild  N    ] app-editors/nano-2.7.5 to /tmp/stage1root/

[ebuild  N    ] dev-lang/python-3.4.5 to /tmp/stage1root/

[ebuild  N    ] dev-lang/python-2.7.12 to /tmp/stage1root/

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/portage-2.3.8 to /tmp/stage1root/

[ebuild  N    ] app-admin/perl-cleaner-2.25 to /tmp/stage1root/

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/grep-3.0 to /tmp/stage1root/

[ebuild  N    ] virtual/editor-0 to /tmp/stage1root/

[ebuild  N    ] net-misc/wget-1.19.1-r1 to /tmp/stage1root/

[ebuild  N    ] sys-devel/gcc-5.4.0-r3 to /tmp/stage1root/

[ebuild  N    ] net-misc/rsync-3.1.2 to /tmp/stage1root/

[ebuild  N    ] virtual/libc-1 to /tmp/stage1root/

[ebuild  N    ] virtual/package-manager-0 to /tmp/stage1root/

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/libxml2-2.9.4-r3 to /tmp/stage1root/

[ebuild  N    ] sys-devel/gettext-0.19.8.1 to /tmp/stage1root/

!!! Multiple package instances within a single package slot have been pulled

!!! into the dependency graph, resulting in a slot conflict:

sys-libs/zlib:0

  (sys-libs/zlib-1.2.11:0/1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    (no parents that aren't satisfied by other packages in this slot)

  (sys-libs/zlib-1.2.11:0/0::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    >=sys-libs/zlib-1.2.8-r1:0/0=[abi_x86_64(-)] required by (dev-libs/libxml2-2.9.4-r3:2/2::gentoo, installed)

                            ^^^^^                                                                                              

    (and 3 more with the same problem)

app-arch/bzip2:0

  (app-arch/bzip2-1.0.6-r8:0/1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    (no parents that aren't satisfied by other packages in this slot)

  (app-arch/bzip2-1.0.6-r8:0/0::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    app-arch/bzip2:0/0= required by (dev-lang/python-2.7.12:2.7/2.7::gentoo, installed)

                  ^^^^^

    (and 1 more with the same problem)

NOTE: Use the '--verbose-conflicts' option to display parents omitted above

!!! catalyst: run script failed.

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "modules/generic_stage_target.py", line 1244, in run_local

    "run script failed.",env=self.env)

  File "/usr/lib64/catalyst/modules/catalyst_support.py", line 541, in cmd

    raise CatalystError,myexc

CatalystError

None

!!! catalyst: Stage build aborting due to error.

Traceback (most recent call last):

File "/usr/lib64/catalyst/catalyst", line 218, in build_target

    mytarget.run()

File "modules/generic_stage_target.py", line 1304, in run

    apply(getattr(self,x))

File "modules/generic_stage_target.py", line 1249, in run_local

    raise CatalystError,"Stage build aborting due to error."

CatalystError

!!! catalyst: Error encountered during run of target stage1

Catalyst aborting....

lockfile does not exist '/var/tmp/catalyst/tmp/default/stage1-amd64-latest/.catalyst_lock'

GentooVM /var/tmp/catalyst/builds/default #

```

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Non si puo' aggiungere in un qualche modo l'opzione --backtrack=100?

----------

## antonellocaroli

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Non si puo' aggiungere in un qualche modo l'opzione --backtrack=100?

 

Stasera do un occhio al file di configurazione di Catalyst, grazie fedeliallalinea  :Wink: 

----------

## antonellocaroli

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Non si puo' aggiungere in un qualche modo l'opzione --backtrack=100?

 

no purtroppo non mi sembra che si possa mettere quella opzione

https://paste.pound-python.org/show/nqNm8q6Q1D9uU2sXKjq7/

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Vado a vista... hai dovuto scaricare un stage3?

----------

## antonellocaroli

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Vado a vista... hai dovuto scaricare un stage3?

 

Si, giusto

poi uno Snapshot con catalyst -s $(date +%Y.%m)

edita un file stage1.spec

e poi lanciato

catalyst -f stage1.spec

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Che data ha lo stage3 che hai scaricato?

----------

## antonellocaroli

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Che data ha lo stage3 che hai scaricato?

 

07.09.17

20170907

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Prova a scaricare quello del 05.09.2017, perche' e' dal 6 che hanno cambiato il subslot a zlib e bzip2.

----------

## antonellocaroli

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Prova a scaricare quello del 05.09.2017, perche' e' dal 6 che hanno cambiato il subslot a zlib e bzip2.

 

Grazie fedeliallalinea, proveró...

probabilmente nel file .spec posso inserire --backtrack=100

cambiando la riga da 

update_seed_command: --update --deep @world

a

update_seed_command: --update --deep --backtrack=100 @world

----------

## antonellocaroli

cambiando la stringa nel file spec accetta il comando (v. riga 6) ma il problema rimane

```
Adding USE=" build" to make.conf for portage build

emerge --quiet --oneshot --update --newuse sys-apps/portage

!!! Section 'lmiphay' in repos.conf has location attribute set to nonexistent directory: '/var/lib/layman/lmiphay'

!!! Section 'gallifrey' in repos.conf has location attribute set to nonexistent directory: '/var/lib/layman/gallifrey'

Updating seed stage...

emerge --quiet --buildpkg=n --update --deep --backtrack=100 @world

!!! Section 'gallifrey' in repos.conf has location attribute set to nonexistent directory: '/var/lib/layman/gallifrey'

!!! Section 'lmiphay' in repos.conf has location attribute set to nonexistent directory: '/var/lib/layman/lmiphay'

emerge --quiet --usepkg --buildpkg --newuse --oneshot --nodeps sys-apps/baselayout

!!! Section 'lmiphay' in repos.conf has location attribute set to nonexistent directory: '/var/lib/layman/lmiphay'

!!! Section 'gallifrey' in repos.conf has location attribute set to nonexistent directory: '/var/lib/layman/gallifrey'

emerge --quiet --usepkg --buildpkg --newuse --oneshot virtual/shadow sys-apps/sed sys-devel/flex net-misc/wget sys-devel/gnuconfig sys-devel/bison sys-devel/autoconf sys-apps/less sys-apps/which sys-devel/make app-shells/bash:0 app-arch/tar app-arch/bzip2 virtual/libc app-arch/xz-utils sys-devel/binutils sys-devel/patch sys-apps/makedev sys-apps/baselayout sys-apps/coreutils virtual/package-manager app-arch/gzip sys-devel/gettext sys-devel/libtool virtual/editor net-misc/rsync sys-apps/file virtual/pkgconfig sys-apps/findutils virtual/os-headers sys-devel/gcc sys-apps/net-tools sys-apps/grep sys-apps/gawk sys-apps/diffutils sys-devel/automake

!!! Section 'lmiphay' in repos.conf has location attribute set to nonexistent directory: '/var/lib/layman/lmiphay'

!!! Section 'gallifrey' in repos.conf has location attribute set to nonexistent directory: '/var/lib/layman/gallifrey'

[ebuild  rR   ] app-arch/bzip2-1.0.6-r8 [1.0.6-r8]

[ebuild  N    ] sys-libs/ncurses-6.0-r1 to /tmp/stage1root/

[ebuild  N    ] app-arch/bzip2-1.0.6-r8 to /tmp/stage1root/

[ebuild  N    ] virtual/libintl-0-r2 to /tmp/stage1root/

[ebuild  N    ] virtual/libiconv-0-r2 to /tmp/stage1root/

[ebuild  N    ] sys-devel/gnuconfig-20161104 to /tmp/stage1root/

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/gentoo-functions-0.12 to /tmp/stage1root/

[ebuild  N    ] dev-lang/python-exec-2.4.4 to /tmp/stage1root/

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/sed-4.2.2 to /tmp/stage1root/

[ebuild  N    ] app-arch/tar-1.29-r1 to /tmp/stage1root/

[ebuild  N    ] sys-devel/gcc-config-1.7.3 to /tmp/stage1root/

[ebuild  N    ] sys-libs/timezone-data-2017a to /tmp/stage1root/

[ebuild  N    ] app-misc/editor-wrapper-4 to /tmp/stage1root/

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/which-2.21 to /tmp/stage1root/

[ebuild  N    ] sys-devel/make-4.2.1 to /tmp/stage1root/

[ebuild  N    ] sys-devel/patch-2.7.5 to /tmp/stage1root/

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/baselayout-2.3 to /tmp/stage1root/

[ebuild  N    ] app-arch/gzip-1.8 to /tmp/stage1root/

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/findutils-4.6.0-r1 to /tmp/stage1root/

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/gawk-4.1.3 to /tmp/stage1root/

[ebuild  N    ] sys-devel/automake-wrapper-10 to /tmp/stage1root/

[ebuild  N    ] sys-devel/autoconf-wrapper-13 to /tmp/stage1root/

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/makedev-3.23.1 to /tmp/stage1root/

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/coreutils-8.25 to /tmp/stage1root/

[ebuild  N    ] sys-devel/binutils-config-5-r3 to /tmp/stage1root/

[ebuild  N    ] app-misc/pax-utils-1.1.7 to /tmp/stage1root/

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/less-487 to /tmp/stage1root/

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/net-tools-1.60_p20160215155418 to /tmp/stage1root/

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/diffutils-3.5 to /tmp/stage1root/

[ebuild  N    ] sys-devel/m4-1.4.17 to /tmp/stage1root/

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/libltdl-2.4.6 to /tmp/stage1root/

[ebuild  rR   ] sys-libs/zlib-1.2.11 [1.2.11]

[ebuild  N    ] sys-libs/zlib-1.2.11 to /tmp/stage1root/

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/gmp-6.1.0 to /tmp/stage1root/

[ebuild  N    ] app-arch/xz-utils-5.2.3 to /tmp/stage1root/

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/file-5.31 to /tmp/stage1root/

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/popt-1.16-r2 to /tmp/stage1root/

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/shadow-4.5 to /tmp/stage1root/

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/sandbox-2.10-r3 to /tmp/stage1root/

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/libffi-3.2.1 to /tmp/stage1root/

[ebuild  N    ] dev-util/pkgconfig-0.28-r2 to /tmp/stage1root/

[ebuild  N    ] sys-devel/flex-2.6.1 to /tmp/stage1root/

[ebuild  N    ] sys-devel/bison-3.0.4-r1 to /tmp/stage1root/

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/mpfr-3.1.3_p4 to /tmp/stage1root/

[ebuild  N    ] virtual/libffi-3.0.13-r1 to /tmp/stage1root/

[ebuild  N    ] virtual/shadow-0 to /tmp/stage1root/

[ebuild  N    ] sys-devel/binutils-2.28.1 to /tmp/stage1root/

[ebuild  N    ] virtual/pkgconfig-0-r1 to /tmp/stage1root/

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/mpc-1.0.2-r1 to /tmp/stage1root/

[ebuild  N    ] app-admin/eselect-1.4.8 to /tmp/stage1root/

[ebuild  N    ] app-eselect/eselect-python-20160516 to /tmp/stage1root/

[ebuild  N    ] sys-kernel/linux-headers-4.4 to /tmp/stage1root/

[ebuild  N    ] virtual/os-headers-0 to /tmp/stage1root/

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/expat-2.2.1 to /tmp/stage1root/

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/iniparser-3.1-r1 to /tmp/stage1root/

[ebuild  N    ] app-portage/portage-utils-0.62 to /tmp/stage1root/

[ebuild  N    ] dev-lang/perl-5.24.1-r2 to /tmp/stage1root/

[ebuild  N    ] virtual/perl-Test-Harness-3.360.100_rc-r2 to /tmp/stage1root/

[ebuild  N    ] virtual/perl-Data-Dumper-2.160.0-r1 to /tmp/stage1root/

[ebuild  N    ] perl-core/File-Temp-0.230.400-r1 to /tmp/stage1root/

[ebuild  N    ] virtual/perl-File-Temp-0.230.400-r5 to /tmp/stage1root/

[ebuild  N    ] perl-core/File-Path-2.130.0 to /tmp/stage1root/

[ebuild  N    ] virtual/perl-File-Path-2.130.0 to /tmp/stage1root/

[ebuild  N    ] sys-devel/autoconf-2.69 to /tmp/stage1root/

[ebuild  N    ] sys-devel/automake-1.15-r2 to /tmp/stage1root/

[ebuild  N    ] sys-devel/libtool-2.4.6-r3 to /tmp/stage1root/

[ebuild  N    ] sys-libs/glibc-2.23-r4 to /tmp/stage1root/

[ebuild  N    ] sys-libs/readline-6.3_p8-r3 to /tmp/stage1root/

[ebuild  N    ] app-shells/bash-4.3_p48-r1 to /tmp/stage1root/

[ebuild  N    ] dev-lang/python-2.7.12 to /tmp/stage1root/

[ebuild  N    ] dev-lang/python-3.4.5 to /tmp/stage1root/

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/portage-2.3.8 to /tmp/stage1root/

[ebuild  N    ] app-admin/perl-cleaner-2.25 to /tmp/stage1root/

[ebuild  N    ] app-editors/nano-2.7.5 to /tmp/stage1root/

[ebuild  N    ] net-misc/wget-1.19.1-r1 to /tmp/stage1root/

[ebuild  N    ] virtual/libc-1 to /tmp/stage1root/

[ebuild  N    ] virtual/package-manager-0 to /tmp/stage1root/

[ebuild  N    ] net-misc/rsync-3.1.2 to /tmp/stage1root/

[ebuild  N    ] sys-devel/gcc-5.4.0-r3 to /tmp/stage1root/

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/grep-3.0 to /tmp/stage1root/

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/libxml2-2.9.4-r3 to /tmp/stage1root/

[ebuild  N    ] virtual/editor-0 to /tmp/stage1root/

[ebuild  N    ] sys-devel/gettext-0.19.8.1 to /tmp/stage1root/

!!! Multiple package instances within a single package slot have been pulled

!!! into the dependency graph, resulting in a slot conflict:

sys-libs/zlib:0

  (sys-libs/zlib-1.2.11:0/1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    (no parents that aren't satisfied by other packages in this slot)

  (sys-libs/zlib-1.2.11:0/0::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    >=sys-libs/zlib-1.1.3:0/0= required by (dev-lang/python-3.4.5:3.4/3.4m::gentoo, installed)

                         ^^^^^                                                  

    (and 3 more with the same problem)

app-arch/bzip2:0

  (app-arch/bzip2-1.0.6-r8:0/1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    (no parents that aren't satisfied by other packages in this slot)

  (app-arch/bzip2-1.0.6-r8:0/0::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    app-arch/bzip2:0/0= required by (dev-lang/python-2.7.12:2.7/2.7::gentoo, installed)

                  ^^^^^                                                         

    (and 1 more with the same problem)

NOTE: Use the '--verbose-conflicts' option to display parents omitted above

!!! catalyst: run script failed.
```

Cambiando stage, ho scaricato quella con data 24.08.17, sembra funzionare. la 05.09.17 non l ho trovata

----------

## fedeliallalinea

[quote="antonellocaroli"]cambiando la stringa nel file spec accetta il comando (v. riga 6) ma il problema rimane

Si perche' al comando emerge --quiet --usepkg --buildpkg --newuse --oneshot ... non viene aggiunta l'opzione --backtrack

 *antonellocaroli wrote:*   

> Cambiando stage, ho scaricato quella con data 24.08.17, sembra funzionare. la 05.09.17 non l ho trovata

 

Si e' uguale l'importante e' che sia precedente al 06.09 quando hanno cambiato subslot a quei due pacchetti.

Ci sara' sicuramente un metodo migliore ma non conosco Catalyst

----------

## antonellocaroli

Ciao fediliallalinea,

finalmente sono arrivato alla stage4...

qui ho un problema con un overlay di layman, catalyst mi restituisce smpre un errore con questo repo...

con il tuo invece va tutto liscio....

ti chiedevo se é possibile aggiungere al tuo questa ebuild

http://data.gpo.zugaina.org/lmiphay/media-sound/logitechmediaserver-bin/

cambiando queste righe nella ebuild

```
HASHID="d424bbe"

BUILDID="1505480690"
```

----------

## antonellocaroli

Ciao fedeleallalinea,

sono arrivato,finalmente, alla stage 4.

Adesso ho un problema a installare un Software da un overlay di layman, con questo repo catalyst continua a darmi un errore...

Con il tuo repo, invece non ho nessun problema...

non é che potresti aggiungere al tuo questa ebuild?

http://data.gpo.zugaina.org/lmiphay/media-sound/logitechmediaserver-bin/

cambiando queste righe:

```
HASHID="d424bbe"

   BUILDID="1505480690"

```

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *antonellocaroli wrote:*   

> Adesso ho un problema a installare un Software da un overlay di layman, con questo repo catalyst continua a darmi un errore...

 

Che tipo di errore?

 *antonellocaroli wrote:*   

> Con il tuo repo, invece non ho nessun problema...
> 
> non é che potresti aggiungere al tuo questa ebuild?

 

Fatto

----------

## antonellocaroli

Grazie!!!

l´errore comunque era questo:

```
!!! Invalid PORTDIR_OVERLAY (not a dir): '/usr/local/portage'

!!! Section 'lmiphay' in repos.conf has location attribute set to nonexistent directory: '/var/lib/layman/lmiphay'

 >>> Regenerating /etc/ld.so.cache...

 Updating portage with USE=""

 emerge --quiet --usepkg --buildpkg --newuse --oneshot --update --newuse sys-apps/portage

 !!! Invalid PORTDIR_OVERLAY (not a dir): '/usr/local/portage'

!!! Section 'lmiphay' in repos.conf has location attribute set to nonexistent directory: '/var/lib/layman/lmiphay'

 Bringing system up to date using profile specific use flags

 emerge --quiet --usepkg --buildpkg --newuse -u @system

 !!! Invalid PORTDIR_OVERLAY (not a dir): '/usr/local/portage'

 !!! Section 'lmiphay' in repos.conf has location attribute set to nonexistent directory: '/var/lib/layman/lmiphay'

 >>> Verifying ebuild manifests

 >>> Emerging (1 of 3) sys-apps/file-5.32::gentoo

 >>> Installing (1 of 3) sys-apps/file-5.32::gentoo

 >>> Emerging (2 of 3) virtual/libudev-232::gentoo

 >>> Installing (2 of 3) virtual/libudev-232::gentoo

 >>> Emerging (3 of 3) sys-apps/util-linux-2.28.2::gentoo

 >>> Installing (3 of 3) sys-apps/util-linux-2.28.2::gentoo

  * Messages for package sys-apps/util-linux-2.28.2:

  * The mesg/wall/write tools have been disabled due to USE=-tty-helpers.

 Emerging packages using stage4 use flags

 emerge --quiet --usepkg --buildpkg --newuse app-admin/syslog-ng app-portage/cpuid2cpuflags app-portage/gentoolkit app-portage/repoman app-portage/smart-live-rebuild app-portage/ufed net-misc/dhcpcd sys-apps/mlocate media-sound/logitechmediaserver-bin sys-boot/grub sys-kernel/genkernel sys-kernel/linux-firmware sys-kernel/rt-sources

 !!! Invalid PORTDIR_OVERLAY (not a dir): '/usr/local/portage'

!!! Section 'lmiphay' in repos.conf has location attribute set to nonexistent directory: '/var/lib/layman/lmiphay'

 emerge: there are no ebuilds to satisfy "media-sound/logitechmediaserver-bin".

 emerge: searching for similar names...

 emerge: Maybe you meant any of these: media-sound/teamspeak-server-bin, media-sound/ventrilo-server-bin, media-sound/litestream?

 !!! catalyst: Error in attempt to build packages
```

e se non sbaglio questo di sopra l avevo risolto e poi me ne dava naltro che aveva a che fare con il layot.conf..... tipo con il "master = gentoo".....

Praticamente catalyst non vede l´overlay nell "host" .....

dal tuo non da nessuno errore:

```
The following keyword changes are necessary to proceed:

 (see "package.accept_keywords" in the portage(5) man page for more details)

# required by media-sound/networkaudiod-bin (argument)

=media-sound/networkaudiod-bin-3.5.0 ~amd64

Use --autounmask-write to write changes to config files (honoring

CONFIG_PROTECT). Carefully examine the list of proposed changes,

paying special attention to mask or keyword changes that may expose

experimental or unstable packages.

!!! catalyst: Error in attempt to build packages

normally i gentoo fix it with an etc-update

 but in catalyst I do not know how to do it

 do you have any suggestions?

```

solo questo di sopra che ho risolto aggiungedo al file spec alla voce mediasound/networaudiod-bin  --autounmask-write 

Sicuramente anche qui c´é un modo piú elegante...ma...

----------

## sabayonino

 *Quote:*   

> layot.conf..... tipo con il "master = gentoo"..... 

 

devi aggiungere 

```
master = gentoo
```

al file che ti viene indicato nel percorso indicato.

se non esistono , li crei ex-novo

----------

## antonellocaroli

 *sabayonino wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   layot.conf..... tipo con il "master = gentoo".....  
> 
> devi aggiungere 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

si pensavo anche io, ma quel file é propio editato cosi con solo quella riga denro. fatto sta che l overlay comunque funziona normalmente...non funziona con catalyst...

cmnq quello di fedeliallalinea va!!! meglio cosi....avere un overlay unico mi semplifica anche la configurazione di catalyst.

----------

## antonellocaroli

Comunque alla fine sono arrivato al traguardo!!!  :Smile: 

ma non mi torna una Cosa...nel file spec  della stage4  ad un certo punto richiama un script (personale) per file di configurazioni (personali) ecc e per l´installazione del kernel e qui ho il problema.

Uso, o vorrei susare, un config personale e procedo cosi:

eselect kernel set 1

wget indirizzo dove ho il mio config

mv config-mio /usr/src/linux/.config

genkernel all

Ma alla fine della fiera, se vado a controllare, dopo l´installazione,  non ha usato affatto il mio config...

Ho notato spesso questa Cosa con genkernel...evidentemente mi sfugge qualcosa....

----------

## fedeliallalinea

In /etc/genkernel.conf e' abilitata l'opzione OLDCONFIG="yes"?

----------

## antonellocaroli

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> In /etc/genkernel.conf e' abilitata l'opzione OLDCONFIG="yes"?

 

Se é lo Standard cosi sicuramente é impostata su yes... stasera controllo il file...

dovrei impstorla su no...giusto?

quindi nello script prima della compilazione del kernel devo prevedere la modifica di quel file!

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *antonellocaroli wrote:*   

>  *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   In /etc/genkernel.conf e' abilitata l'opzione OLDCONFIG="yes"? 
> 
> Se é lo Standard cosi sicuramente é impostata su yes... stasera controllo il file...
> 
> dovrei impstorla su no...giusto?

 

Deve essere impostato su yes

----------

## antonellocaroli

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *antonellocaroli wrote:*    *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   In /etc/genkernel.conf e' abilitata l'opzione OLDCONFIG="yes"? 
> 
> Se é lo Standard cosi sicuramente é impostata su yes... stasera controllo il file...
> 
> dovrei impstorla su no...giusto? 
> ...

 

Ciao fedeliallalinea,

Si a quanto pare é propio impostata su Yes

https://paste.pound-python.org/show/5FY9WmsQa3d6QrbnUQGB/

mi sembra che per farlo funzionare devo procedere cosi:

```
wget indirizzo dove ho il mio config 

mv config-mio /usr/src/linux/.config-test

genkernel --kernel-config=/usr/src/linux/.config-test --install all
```

----------

## fedeliallalinea

E provare a dare l'opzione --oldconfig direttamente a genkernel funziona?

```
mv config-mio /usr/src/linux/.config

genkernel --oldconfig all
```

----------

## antonellocaroli

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> E provare a dare l'opzione --oldconfig direttamente a genkernel funziona?
> 
> ```
> mv config-mio /usr/src/linux/.config
> 
> ...

 

si, anche cosi sembra che funzioni  :Wink: 

Grazie!

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Hai anche MRPROPER="yes"?

Probabilmente questa deve essere messa a no

----------

## antonellocaroli

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Hai anche MRPROPER="yes"?
> 
> Probabilmente questa deve essere messa a no

 

Si anche quella é scommentata con "yes"....

devo fare qualche prova...

cmnq l´opziona genkernel --oldconfig all sembra vada bene

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *antonellocaroli wrote:*   

> Si anche quella é scommentata con "yes"....

 

Allora sicuramente e' quello il problema. A differenza del clean, mrproper resetta anche il .config muovendolo in .config.old

----------

